# Setup cannot find ProPlus.WW\ProPsWW2.cab???



## havasufem (Jun 14, 2011)

OK tried to install Office 2007 and got the above message. Nothing I have seen works. Anyone have a clue? Thanks

~Blondie


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am assuming there is already some sort of copy of Office on the computer already. Is this a full retail version or an upgrade version?


----------



## havasufem (Jun 14, 2011)

It's a full enterprise version. No there is only Microsoft Works on the computer now.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How are you running setup? Are you letting it auto-run or going to setup in the root of the CD? Is this for home use?


----------



## havasufem (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes I go to school online..... I did an autorun and I also tried to copy that folder from CD to desktop and got an I/O error.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How did you get an enterprise version for home use?


----------



## havasufem (Jun 14, 2011)

It is what the school sent me.. Yeah Office Enterprise 2007 win 32 English Disk kit  I have 2010 too but can't locate it ATM. Grrrr


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Just open Windows Explorer and navigate to the Proplus.ww folder and run setup from there.


----------



## havasufem (Jun 14, 2011)

OK I will try that after I get an answer to my Windows up/downgrade question. LOL


----------

